# Smok V9 max issues



## L. Fourie (29/7/19)

Recently my fire button on the v9 max starter kit stopped working partially, but now it just doesn't want to go on and it wont work with the button, any suggestions?


----------



## Resistance (29/7/19)

L. Fourie said:


> Recently my fire button on the v9 max starter kit stopped working partially, but now it just doesn't want to go on and it wont work with the button, any suggestions?



Hi do ypu have some more info please.does the mod go on and doesnt work or is it totally off?


----------



## Resistance (29/7/19)

L. Fourie said:


> Recently my fire button on the v9 max starter kit stopped working partially, but now it just doesn't want to go on and it wont work with the button, any suggestions?



Hi do you have some more info please.does the mod go on and doesnt work or is it totally off?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/7/19)

Heres a fix: Dont buy Smok
Havent had 1 Smok device that didnt have some kind of issue. QC on Smoks are non existend
As WRT your issue, the buttom probably recessed (known Smok issue)
But perhaps the button is just sticky from juice. If its out of warranty open it up and clean with alcohol pads. Once openend you can also check if the fire button is still "clicky" or if it did indeed collapse

But as per above, more info is required:
Battery condition and status
Please elaborate on "partial"
History of the mod, i.e. model, years in service etc.
Testing/Solutions tried

And yes im still in work mode judging by my above post. Damn i need a drink . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/7/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres a fix: Dont buy Smok
> Havent had 1 Smok device that didnt have some kind of issue. QC on Smoks are non existend
> As WRT your issue, the buttom probably recessed (known Smok issue)
> But perhaps the button is just sticky from juice. If its out of warranty open it up and clean with alcohol pads. Once openend you can also check if the fire button is still "clicky" or if it did indeed collapse
> ...



Hand that man a Bell's. I think you have asked everything that needed to be asked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Heres a fix: Dont buy Smok
> Havent had 1 Smok device that didnt have some kind of issue. QC on Smoks are non existend
> 
> @SmokeyJoe
> ...


----------



## L. Fourie (3/8/19)

I've called a few shops and they say that the likely problem is the battery cable in the mod which was mass produced too short, and that fixing it would require sending it in to smok because the mod is sealed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/19)

I am (was) interested in this mod because of the huge tank, but when I saw that Vape King has marked down the price my suspicions were raised. A vendor doesn't reduce a mod's price unless they can't sell it - and particularly not a mod that's new on the market!!
Is it even ethical for vendors to sell these mods then? All the V9s should be recalled by SMOK.


----------

